# 失去那花瓣枯萎乾燥河流世界變得好普通



## whoohaa

大家好，这是我第一次在中文部分发帖。 我在到英文翻译一首歌，伍佰的《单程车票》。 具体地说，这个部分令我不知所措。

“就像花開又謝雨水又來沒有人停留
*失去那花瓣枯萎乾燥河流世界變得好普通*
那張人生旅程單程車票人人都擁有
何不放膽的唱盡情的走還在等什麼”

我看，缺乏逗号因为作为单个句子，我不太清楚。"You lose those withered leaves as piling on the dry river, and the world becomes more ordinary." 你都怎么看？谢谢


----------



## NewAmerica

加上标点符号后的样子：

*失去那，花瓣枯萎，乾燥河流，世界變得好普通 *

至于“那”指什么，必须有更多的原文背景资料才好判断。

注：“*乾燥河流”*应该为*“河流乾燥”*；不过_乾燥_用得不太合适，应该用_乾涸_来形容河流。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这就是一个病句，只能大概体会意思，确切解释是不可能的。

随便翻吧。

在歌词中，无论汉语英语，这种情况都常见。


----------



## ktdd

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这就是一个病句，只能大概体会意思，确切解释是不可能的。
> 
> 随便翻吧。


----------



## whoohaa

NewAmerica said:


> 加上标点符号后的样子：
> 
> *失去那，花瓣枯萎，乾燥河流，世界變得好普通 *
> 
> 至于“那”指什么，必须有更多的原文背景资料才好判断。
> 
> 注：“*乾燥河流”*应该为*“河流乾燥”*；不过_乾燥_用得不太合适，应该用_乾涸_来形容河流。



那很有道理，谢谢。问题在于不但歌词网站大都有这个歌词的版本，而且连官方音乐视频也有。 “那”可能指的是“单程的车票” 因为前面的部分如下：

*人生是一張 單程的車票
只需珍惜現在擁有的 他會一直往前跑*


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 在歌词中，无论汉语英语，这种情况都常见。



对。 连英文歌也有这个。也许我还不太清楚这种事情。

反正，谢谢大家


----------



## darren8221

我的理解是「失去那花瓣_而_枯萎，乾燥_的_河流_讓_世界變得好普通」，分別是上一句（花開又謝、雨水又來沒有人停留）的延伸。「那」指「那朵花的」。

用「乾燥」不用「乾涸」是因為「乾涸河流」很難唱又難理解，還可以順便修飾花瓣，一舉兩得。


----------



## ktdd

darren8221 said:


> 我的理解是「失去那花瓣_而_枯萎，乾燥_的_河流_讓_世界變得好普通」，分別是上一句（花開又謝、雨水又來沒有人停留）的延伸。「那」指「那朵花的」。
> 
> 用「乾燥」不用「乾涸」是因為「乾涸河流」很難唱又難理解，還可以順便修飾花瓣，一舉兩得。


有道理！


----------



## Skatinginbc

“就像花開又謝雨水又來沒有人停留, 失去那花瓣枯萎乾燥河流世界變得好普通" ==> To me, it basically says, "若無枯萎的花瓣和乾涸的河流, 世界豈不變得很單調?" "那花瓣枯萎" refers back to "花開又謝", and "那乾燥河流" back to "雨水又來" (see Darren #7).

The lyrics also has: "朋友不要悲傷, 那陽光燃燒著無窮希望, 你說做個轟轟烈烈的事不是不能夠, 但是你就會離開父母家人還有你的老朋友."  Apparently, the main theme of the lyrics is about "陰陽交替, 得失並存":
Negative: 離開家人和朋友, 花謝, 河流乾涸.
Positive: 做轟轟烈烈的事, 花開, 雨水又來.
Conclusion: "朋友不要悲傷"

Re: Poetic License
沒有藝術價值的破詞爛句, 叫做「鄙陋庸俗」, 若特意為之, 則是「矯情立異」.  該歌詞令我莫明其妙: 不明白不成章理的背後, 會有何詩意?


----------



## ktdd

Skatinginbc said:


> Re: Poetic License
> 沒有藝術價值的破詞爛句, 叫做「鄙陋庸俗」, 若特意為之, 則是「矯情立異」. 該歌詞令我莫明其妙: 不明白不成章理的背後, 會有何詩意?


哈哈，我也覺得這歌詞簡直就是莫名其妙。不過咱別說得那麼直接嘛。。。
俺那個poetic license的comment，是半開玩笑性質滴


----------



## Skatinginbc

ktdd said:


> 俺那個poetic license的comment，是半開玩笑性質滴


簡單的「俺」「滴」兩字, 製造了很大的效果, 是一種藝術.
Compare: 伍佰的詭異詞句, 除了讓人覺得「用詞不當」「沒頭沒腦」外, 好像並無多大效果.  譬如: "普通" in "失去那花瓣枯萎乾燥河流, 世界變得好普通" ==> 沒有枯花乾河的世界是不存在地球上的, 一點也不普通(平常、廣泛、通常、一般).


----------



## NewAmerica

darren8221 said:


> 我的理解是「*失去那花瓣而枯萎*，乾燥_的_河流_讓_世界變得好普通」，分別是上一句（花開又謝、雨水又來沒有人停留）的延伸。「那」指「那朵花的」。
> 
> 用「乾燥」不用「乾涸」是因為「乾涸河流」很難唱又難理解，還可以順便修飾花瓣，一舉兩得。



   你的“*失去花瓣而枯萎”*于情于理都不通：

  春天百花盛开，到初夏时花瓣枯萎而绿叶葱茏树枝茂盛，那有什么“*失去花瓣而枯萎”？

   这是一首烂歌词。既然Skatinginbc都坦率直白了，我就直言不讳了噢。*


----------



## darren8221

這首歌詞全文沒有時間軸，您若硬要套一個上去，亦可以想像成秋天花開冬天花落囉。

伍佰的歌詞一向相當白話（「你是我的花朵」才是真正令人不忍卒看），加上這首曲子帶樂天荒誕不羈的風格，歌詞自然不完全能以一般寫文章的方法理解。

至於這是不是爛歌詞，各人自有評斷。


----------



## NewAmerica

这歌词里的时间轴白纸黑字写得一清二楚，而且连方向都标明了：
* 人生旅程單程*
     一个时间轴一个方向，那就是人生旅程春夏秋冬不断更替直到垂垂老去最后化为尘土重归自然。
    所以作者的”花開又謝“显指春（花）夏（叶)的更替，称为四季自然更替也无妨。
    秋天当然也有植物开花，甚至你还可辩称人工花卉可以四季开花，但所有这些，在大自然旖旎春光万卉斗艳的宏伟景观面前，实在是小巫见大巫，微不足道。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Most rivers in Taiwan are intermittent rivers that flood during the typhoon and monsoon seasons (May to October) and parch during the dry seasons (November to April).  So "乾燥的河流" and "雨水又來", as well as "花開又謝" and "花瓣枯萎", are basically the author's descriptions for the natural seasonal change (i.e., "四季自然更替" mentioned by NewAmerica in #13).  I think the notion 伍佰 intended to convey is essentially "若花不落, 若河不乾, 沒了四季, 世界會變得好呆板; 若沒吃苦, 若沒嘗酸, 沒有付出, 人生會缺乏成就感."


----------

